# Why do most of the ppl swap for a SR20DE?



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

Why do most of the ppl swap a KA24DE for a SR20DE to make it turbo?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Your question is rather ambiguous.

Why would anybody install an SR20DE which is not turbo'd and then try to turbo it. However I'll just say that many people install an SR20DET rather then turboing the KA24 because the SR already has all the turbo components.


----------



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

But you can gain more power with the KA24DE making it turbo right? Because its a bigger engine.



rogoman said:


> Your question is rather ambiguous.
> 
> Why would anybody install an SR20DE which is not turbo'd and then try to turbo it. However I'll just say that many people install an SR20DET rather then turboing the KA24 because the SR already has all the turbo components.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nssn240 said:


> But you can gain more power with the KA24DE making it turbo right? Because its a bigger engine.


don't go assuming just because its a bigger engine it will make more power, thats actually quite ignorant to say. so many things come into play on this, what size turbo, how much boost, how good of a tune, what fuel management, what internals? i'll go ahead and say it, since i've said it many times before, with the same mods on a SR and KA, a KA will probably put out a bit more. but see which one lasts longer....


----------



## nssn240 (Aug 12, 2007)

Ight, thanks.

:newbie:


Nismo240 said:


> don't go assuming just because its a bigger engine it will make more power, thats actually quite ignorant to say. so many things come into play on this, what size turbo, how much boost, how good of a tune, what fuel management, what internals? i'll go ahead and say it, since i've said it many times before, with the same mods on a SR and KA, a KA will probably put out a bit more. but see which one lasts longer....


----------

